# Problème Trousseau introuvable



## vuittoni (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d`acquérir un Mac book pro 13p et j`ai un petit problème.
Mon mac est sous Os X 10.6.8 et j`ai en permanence le message suivant qui s`affiche " Impossible de trouver un trousseau pour stocker safari ( ou autre chose que safari). Je n`arrive pas a régler ce problème malgré touts mes tentatives.. réparation trousseau etc.. sa ne change rien.  

Merci de m`apporter une aide pour pouvoir résoudre ce problème.


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

`un pour me répondre?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

Si tu ne pas pas réparer le Trousseau, as tu essayé d'en créer un nouveau ?


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu ne pas pas réparer le Trousseau, as tu essayé d'en créer un nouveau ?



oui j`ai essayé mais il n`apparait pas.. j`ai aussi essayé de le supprimer mais il ne s`enlève pas.. j`ai aussi essaye de changer son mot de passe mais le mot de passe actuel n`est pas correcte...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

As tu bien accès à ton dossier ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Keychains ? Tu as les droits de lecture et écriture sur ce dossier ?


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu bien accès à ton dossier ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Keychains ? Tu as les droits de lecture et écriture sur ce dossier ?



oui j`ai accès sans soucis, pour les droits d`écriture et de lecture je ne sais pas, désolé je ne suis pas calé en mac, c'est la première fois que j`en utilise un.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

cmd - i sur le fichier (pour _Lire les informations_).

Vérifie que devant ton login de session (moi) il soit bien écrit "Lecture et écriture" (dans la colonne _Privilèges_).


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> cmd - i sur le fichier (pour _Lire les informations_).
> 
> Vérifie que devant ton login de session (moi) il soit bien écrit "Lecture et écriture" (dans la colonne _Privilèges_).




Je vois devant "système" Lecture et écriture et ensuite pour "wheel" et "everyone" c`est lecture seulement>


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> Je vois devant "système" Lecture et écriture et ensuite pour "wheel" et "everyone" c`est lecture seulement>


Je n'ai pas du tout la même chose que toi








Essaie de réparer les permissions (via Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

j`ai déjà essayé, sa ne change rien...

que puis-je faire d`autres?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------

plus personne pour m`aider?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

Qu'est ce que tu as dans ton dossier Keychains ?

Ici je n'ai qu'un seul fichier qui s'appelle login.keychain; ses autorisations sont :

moi : lecture et écriture
staff : lecture seulement
everyone : lecture seulement


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu as dans ton dossier Keychains ?
> 
> Ici je n'ai qu'un seul fichier qui s'appelle login.keychain; ses autorisations sont :
> 
> ...



Mois j`ai juste un fichier qui s`appelle "microsoft Intermediate Certificat"


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> Mois j`ai juste un fichier qui s`appelle "microsoft Intermediate Certificat"


Tu es sûr que tu es bien dans* ta* bibliothèque ? (ta petite maison / bibliothèque)

Si oui, tu n'as pas de fichier de Trousseau d'accès


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

c`est quoi la petite maison? moi je vais dans ordinateur> HD> Bibliothèque.. et la j`ai System Keychain, System Keychain orig et un autre system keychain...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> c`est quoi la petite maison? moi je vais dans ordinateur> HD> Bibliothèque..


C'est ton compte, ta session

Tu n'es pas dans le bon dossier Bibliothèque


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

mais comment dois je me rendre dans mon comte, ma session??


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> mais comment dois je me rendre dans mon comte, ma session??


Ta petite maison, dans Emplacements (donc dans le dossier Utilisateurs)


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ta petite maison, dans Emplacements (donc dans le dossier Utilisateurs)



Par ailleurs, je n`ai pas de dossier " Départ", et quand je clique sur finder, voici le messafe qui s`affiche "Le dossier de Départ ou Utilisateurs a été déplacé ou supprimé. Si le dossier de Départ est situé sur le réseau, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible. Si le problème persiste, contactez votre administrateur réseau." Et dand utilisateur j`ai le dossier "Partagé" et "Zheops"...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2012)

Ah 
Alors ton problème avec Trousseau d'accès vient peut être de là (mais honnêtement, je n'en sais rien). De même, je ne sais pas comment remettre au carré ton OS Peut être tout sauvegarder et tout réinstaller

Tu as un peu (!) bidouillé précédemment, pour ne pas avoir de dossier Utilisateurs ?


----------



## vuittoni (28 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah
> Alors ton problème avec Trousseau d'accès vient peut être de là (mais honnêtement, je n'en sais rien). De même, je ne sais pas comment remettre au carré ton OS Peut être tout sauvegarder et tout réinstaller
> 
> Tu as un peu (!) bidouillé précédemment, pour ne pas avoir de dossier Utilisateurs ?



Non, j`étais sous Os x 10.5.8 et j`ai juste installer le os x 10.6.3 via un dvd.. et maintenant en essayant de tout réinstaller, une erreur survient..voila.. autrement je n`ai rien touché!


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> .. et maintenant *en essayant de tout réinstaller*, une erreur survient..


Peut être que le pb s'est produit à ce moment là

Mais à ta place je sauvegarderai d'abord toutes les données; puis (sans autre conseil ici) tente d'installer la màj combo 10.6.8. Au pire, ça foire et dans ce cas tu réinstalles SnoW Leopard puis tu remets tes données.


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as un peu (!) bidouillé précédemment, pour ne pas avoir de dossier Utilisateurs ?



Tu arrives à la même conclusion que moi sur un autre post de vuittoni, mais  j'avais dit farfouiller.(post#4)
D'autre part jette un oeil de ce côté


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tu arrives à la même conclusion que moi sur un autre post de vuittoni, mais  j'avais dit farfouiller.(post#4)
> D'autre part jette un oeil de ce côté


Effectivement !

Si ça ce trouve il va falloir que vuittoni redémarre sur le DVD 10.6.3 directement (touche C au boot), un peu ce qui est indiqué dans le post #18 de ce fil (que tu viens d'ailleurs de citer ce matin !).


----------



## vuittoni (29 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Effectivement !
> 
> Si ça ce trouve il va falloir que vuittoni redémarre sur le DVD 10.6.3 directement (touche C au boot), un peu ce qui est indiqué dans le post #18 de ce fil (que tu viens d'ailleurs de citer ce matin !).



J`ai déjà essayé de faire cette opération, mais maintenant que je veux réinstaller avec le dvd Os x 10.6.3, alors qu`avec les mises a jour je suis sous Os x 10.6.8, au milieu du téléchargement, une erreur se produit et je ne peux finit l`opération.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




vuittoni a dit:


> J`ai déjà essayé de faire cette opération, mais maintenant que je veux réinstaller avec le dvd Os x 10.6.3, alors qu`avec les mises a jour je suis sous Os x 10.6.8, au milieu du téléchargement, une erreur se produit et je ne peux finit l`opération.



Est-ce que le faite de formater ou d`effacer le disque dur peut régler le problème?? Pour infos je n`ai aucunes données a moi sur le disque donc donc sa ne poserais pas problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




vuittoni a dit:


> J`ai déjà essayé de faire cette opération, mais maintenant que je veux réinstaller avec le dvd Os x 10.6.3, alors qu`avec les mises a jour je suis sous Os x 10.6.8, au milieu du téléchargement, une erreur se produit et je ne peux finit l`opération.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------
> 
> ...


 et maintenant que jai installer maj combo 10.6.8 avec succes et en redemarant lordi...je narrive plus a ouvrir safari.." safari a quitté de maniere imprevue" et impossible de relancer


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2012)

vuittoni a dit:


> et maintenant que jai installer maj combo 10.6.8 avec succes et en redemarant lordi...je narrive plus a ouvrir safari.." safari a quitté de maniere imprevue" et impossible de relancer


Regarde pour installer la dernière version de Safari (5.1.2 je crois).


----------



## basskayzer (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjours à tous,

Je suis en possession d'un MacBook Pro depuis maintenant plus d'un an et jusque là tout fonctionnant très bien.
Mais il y quelque jour j'ai voulu faire un mise à jour sur un logiciel craqué et là tout à planté, toute les applications lancé ont quitté, ECT..
Bref je l'éteint mais au moment de le rallumer, il reste bloqué à la pomme et au chargement infinis.
Après de longue heure à tenté toutes les commandes possibles je finis par le rallumer mais (presque) toutes mes autorisations sont bloqué même en ayant Réparé les permissions dans "Utilitaire de disque".
J'ai pu débloqué mon bureau, mes document et certaines applications en passant par "Lire les informations" mais la plupart de mes logiciel et application reste inaccessible ainsi que mes préférences.

Lors que je répare les permission du disque, cela m'affiche : Autorisations différentes sur « Users » ; attendu drwxr-xr-x , actuellement : drwxrwxrwx .
ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
LACL diffère sur « Users »

Si je souhaite réparé mes trousseau ont me dit : Erreur : trousseau de session introuvable
Réparation interrompue inopinément
Et les dossiers "StartItem" et "Extension" sont vide.

Bref je ne sais plus quoi faire, aider-moi !

Mac OS X Version 10.7.5
Processeur intel Core i5


----------

